# Would you like your pillow fluffed?



## Wally (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not sure he needs it.

Photos of the week | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters


----------



## saintanger (Feb 9, 2013)

lol, looks like he is having trouble reading with that many snakes in bed with him.


----------



## krusty (Feb 16, 2013)

thats so cool,i wish they where all mine.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2013)

That would start to hiss you off after awhile


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2013)

He is game...


----------

